# Bamma 8



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA 8
Date: Dec 10, 2011
Location: Capital FM Arena
Venue: Nottingham, England
Broadcast: HDNet










MAIN CARD (HDNet)

* Jimi Manuwa vs. Antony Rea
* Joey Villasenor vs. Jim Wallhead
* Diego Gonzalez vs. Andre Winner
* Paul McVeigh vs. Erik Perez

PRELIMINARY CARD (unaired)

* Champ Jack Marshman vs. Leeroy Barnes (for Lonsdale British middleweight title)
* Marc Godbeer vs. Jason Jones
* Tim Newman vs. Curt Warburton
* Colin Fletcher vs. David Round
* Dean Amasinger vs. Danny Mitchell
* Tom Breese vs. Qasim Shafiq
* Christian Holley vs. Lee Taylor
* Brent Crawley vs. Mark Platts
* Brian Hyslop vs. Ian Malone​

It's 6 weeks away and currently there has only been one prelim fight signed, not looking good.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bumma 8 more like


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Marquardt and Manuwa are fighting, but their opponents havn't been announced yet.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> Marquardt and Manuwa are fighting, but their opponents havn't been announced yet.


6 weeks to fight Marquardt?

Only a can doing it for the money or an idiot would take that fight.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Hoping to go to this event, gonna wait for more fights to be announced first though.

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this but this thread (more towards the end) makes very interesting reading http://www.cagewarriors.com/forums/showthread.php?73080-BAMMA-have-they-paid-everybody-yet


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

They have left it late, but who's to say their opponents havn't been told, they may just not have announced it publicly yet.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> They have left it late, but who's to say their opponents havn't been told, they may just not have announced it publicly yet.


Why though? I can't imagine any benefit in keeping the fight a secret. It makes them look unorganised and unprofessional, needless to say people will be waiting to see who he fights before buying tickets aswell.

Sort it out BAMMA!


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

If you do read that CW forum though TNE who is a real manager says he has two bout agreements in place.

Also last time they announced eight at once so maybe they are waiting till this week to do a tonne at once... we will see.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Slapstick, well spotted on that link, according to that BAMMA has said they will not be putting any fighters who are managed by UKMMA1 on their future shows.

UKMMA1 Fighters include:
Stav Economou
Thierry Sokodjou
Ivan Serati
Simeon Thoresonj
Shane Omar

http://ukmma1.co.uk/fighters.php

:thumbsdown:


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah I already checked that out  was really looking forward to Petrescu, Omar and Thoreson :'( sucks, might not be buying tickets after all, still for what you get with BAMMA for the cost is much, much better the the UFC IMO.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Their gonna announce all the fights tomorrow.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Jack Marshman has said he is fighting  I don't think they will announce all the fights, just most.

Edit: People saying that BAMMA is better then the UFC on that FB are mental and clearly just pissed that UFC 138 is crap.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

It's concearning that they've done it this way though and if it can be at all profitable for UK MMA promotions to be signing names like Marquardt, who are, let's face it only knows to fans of the sport..

I hope BAMMA announces those fights tomorrow.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

gazh said:


> It's concearning that they've done it this way though and if it can be at all profitable for UK MMA promotions to be signing names like Marquardt, who are, let's face it only knows to fans of the sport..
> 
> I hope BAMMA announces those fights tomorrow.


Maybe shelling out for Marquadt is deemed as worth it if it enables them to get a US TV deal, we shall wait and see. Even if BAMMA isn't sustainable I don't see it doing any damage to UKMMA if it goes pop.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapstick said:


> Maybe shelling out for Marquadt is deemed as worth it if it enables them to get a US TV deal, we shall wait and see. Even if BAMMA isn't sustainable I don't see it doing any damage to UKMMA if it goes pop.


It'd be bad for UKMMA purely because we'd be back to square one with UCMMA as our #1 promotion.

:confused05:

Maybe BAMMAs goal is to be eaten up by the UFC?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I meant no damage compared to pre-bamma. I think realisicly that might be BAMMA's buisness plan but I really don't see it happening anytime in the next 5 years.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I hear Daley might take a U-Turn and fight on this card, if he does he will have faught once every two moths since 8 May 2010


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think what Daley does solely depends on whether the UFC decides to keep him or not. Then again if Strikeforce is actually renewed they may just keep him there. Like I said depends.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I think what Daley does solely depends on whether the UFC decides to keep him or not. Then again if Strikeforce is actually renewed they may just keep him there. Like I said depends.


It would be truly epic if somehow BAMMA can make Marquardt-Daley happen, however if UFC have any input at all they will not allow it.

Marquardt-Daley is a UFC Main Card or possibly a Co-Main Event right now under certain circumstances and i believe with the right hype and good form this could have even been a UFC Main Event.

The UFC will not want a fight of this importance taking place outside the UFC you can bet your balls on that.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmm, still waiting on the announcements I hope they do it today after hyping it up. Uh, ok no suprise, suprise they didn't and my post asking why was deleted as with others asking legitimate questions. Appaling customer service. Way to alienate fans and loose ticket sales.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

BAMMA Fans, sincere apologies but due to a delay beyond our control, we will be announcing the full fight card for BAMMA 8 and details on BAMMA 9 at 5pm GMT tomorrow


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> BAMMA Fans, sincere apologies but due to a delay beyond our control, we will be announcing the full fight card for BAMMA 8 and details on BAMMA 9 at 5pm GMT tomorrow


Fingers crossed mate.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

There better be some decent fights! I'm wondering if Marquardt is still fighting, someone said they saw a recent pic of him and he looked huge.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah they deleted a ton of negitive things and legitimate questions that people put and they blocked me even though I only asked why it was delayed, not agressivly at all. BS.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if things don't look good then a promotion can do that. Anyways this should be a good fight card. Hope some good fights are added.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

still no word on the BAMMA 8 card but apparently its Marquardt Vs Yoshida headlining BAMMA 9 in Feb next year.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The full fight card for BAMMA 8 is below:

Light Heavyweight Fight
Jimi Manuwa vs Antony Rea

Welterweight Fight
Jimmy Wallhead vs Joey Villasenor

World Lightweight Title Eliminator
Andre Winner vs Niko Puhakka

Lonsdale British Middleweight Title
Jack Marshman vs Leeroy Barnes

Bantamweight Fight
Paul McVeigh vs Erik Perez

Lightweight Fight
Curt Warburton vs Tim Newman

Light Heavyweight Fight
Jason Jones vs Mark Godbeer

Welterweight Fight
Dean Amasinger vs Danny Mitchell

Lightweight Fight
Colin Fletcher vs Chris Fishgold

Welterweight Title
Tom Breese vs Qasim Shafiq

Bantamweight Fight
Brian Hyslop vs Owen Gayle


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Just to include their records: 

Light Heavyweight Fight: Jimi Manuwa (10-0) vs Antony Rea (22-13)
Welterweight Fight: Jimmy Wallhead (22-6) vs Joey Villasenor (28-9)
World Lightweight Title Eliminator: Andre Winner (12-6) vs Niko Puhakka (24-11)
British Middleweight Title: Jack Marshman (9-0) vs Leeroy Barnes (8-8)
Bantamweight Fight: Paul McVeigh (18-6) vs Erik Perez (9-5)
Lightweight Fight: Curt Warburton (7-3) vs Tim Newman (8-2)
Welterweight Fight: Dean Amasinger (9-4) vs Danny Mitchell (9-3)
Light Heavyweight Fight: Mark Godbeer (7-0) vs Jason Jones (16-9)
Lightweight Fight: Chris Fishgold (6-0) vs Colin Fletcher (6-1)
Welterweight Fight: Tom Breese (2-0) vs Quasim Shafiq (2-0)
Bantamweight Fight: Owen Gayle (4-2) vs Brian Hyslop (1-0)


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Shame Nate isn't fighting till BAMMA 9, but thats a great card i've gotta say. Who would have thought a couple of years ago that we'd have a card like this for a English promotion!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers for adding the records mate. How the hell does a guy with an 8-8 record get a title shot though?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This card is decent at best, I agree that for a UK promotion it's great but BAMMA have set high expectations and whilst Wallhead-Villasenor is a good headliner (i presume it will headline) the rest of the card is not great.

Manuwa-Rea - good test for Manuwa to see if he can handle a decent opponent, up-to now almost all his opponents had more losses than wins on their records.

Winner-Puhakka - Top european LW fight.

The rest doesn't really register as exciting with me, it's a good card so i don't want to seem negative.. but not at all as good as was promised, hopefully the card will be a success and we'll see Marquardt-Daley on BAMMA 9.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmmm I am confused about this card. It puts me on a downer that we don't get to see Watson, Marquadt or Daley, so in that respect it is lacking a real main event, but the under card and prelims are solid.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe they are focusing on making more stars rather than relying on the existing ones. That is how a MMA promotion survives. But in the meantime it looks like they're doing more British titles.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Its a disappointing card but not neccaserily a bad one.

Wallhead/Villasenor is a great fight. I just dont understand why they are having a lightweight title eliminater between winner and puhakka when they have just signed Efrain Escudero?

I'm confident this means BAMMA 9 is gonna be incredible though. Tom Watson has to fight on that card its been so long since he fought. Daley will likely be on it too and we've already got a solid ME in Marquardt/Yoshida.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I just dont understand why they are having a lightweight title eliminater between winner and puhakka when they have just signed Efrain Escudero?


Escudero had problems getting into the country, does his contract with BAMMA still stand?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd think it would still stand. He just needs to get the issues taken care of for the next card. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like Manuwa will headline this afterall, i'm a bit surprised as Wallhead is a more accomplished fighter IMO, that said i wouldn't at all be surprised if it's in Manuwas contract to headline events.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be a good fight card.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

If I am being honest I don't even know who Rea is :S

Most exited to least exited:
Judo Jim vs Joey V
Dre vs Gonzales
Jimi Vs Rea
Marshman Vs leeroy
War vs Newman
McVeigh vs Perez
Amasinger vs Michell
Hyslop vs Gayle
Breese Vs Shafiq
Fishgold vs Fletcher
Jones vs Godbeer

Also BAMMA have a US deal with HD net


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

slapstick said:


> If I am being honest I don't even know who Rea is :S
> 
> Most exited to least exited:
> Judo Jim vs Joey V
> ...


Hissy fought one of my best friends Marc Cosgrove at semi-pro just before he turned pro. It looked like (and from Marc's face afterwards) he hits really hard for a BW. He has also been training over in Brazil with Aldo and crew, one to keep an eye on.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah Fishgold and Breese have UFC potential and Hyslop and Gayle are deff in Britains top five BWs


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are they in line for the BAMMA British titles?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Dunno don't think so, just like Manuwa vs Rea, why not make it for the title, seems odd


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, especially considering the British titles are basically for contenders. If they have two good local fighters they should give them a title shot. I honestly still don't see the point.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Personally i'd rather see BAMMA not have championships, champions ending up leaving for the UFc an dthe belt history ends up looking like a tramps arse.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they're a promotion and want to have champions. So they have the right to have them. Most promotions do that anyways.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Not long...

:thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Looking forward to Wallhead, Winner and McVeigh tear it up...super-psyched for this one!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be a good fight card. Unfortunate that I still can't see it. There should be a good number of fights to be sure.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hoping Marshman continues his undefeated streak!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One can only hope. I have to confess though that some of these guys I have no idea who they are. Not too many international fighters.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Anthony Rea 202.5 vs. Jimi Manuwa 204.5
Joey Villasenor 171 vs. Jimmy Wallhead 170.5
Diego Gonzalez 155.5 vs. Andre Winner 154.5
Paul McVeigh 136 vs. Erik Perez 135.5
Leeroy Barnes 182 vs. Jack Marshman 184.5
Curt Warburton 155.5 vs. Tim Newman 155
Danny Mitchell 171 vs. Dean Amasinger 171.5. (Dean Amasinger had to lose the half pound within the hour)
Colin Fletcher 155.5 vs. David Round 156
Qasim Shafiq 170.5 vs. Tom Breese 173. ( Tom Breese has 1 hour to lose 2lbs)
Mark Platts 133.5 vs. Brent Crawley 136.
Brian Hyslop 126 vs. Ian Malone 127. (Ian Malone had an hour to lose the pound.)


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, BAMMA have fucked that up. BAMMA 8 has no FB prelims and no main card on syfy... Just one hour highlights. ******* appaling.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

The main 2 fights are live at 10 arent they?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

They are but I think the top 4 fights you could stream if you wanted.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea will try find a stream, i wanna see Winner get back in the W column, got a feeling he's gonna do a nasty knockout.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Any luck? It's like BAMMA don't want us to see their fights.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Quite a few submissions on the undercard!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I was watching, well trying to watch the main card on HDnet and it kept going to black and they would run a blue crawl about 'technical difficulties from London' over and over. Hope those facebook fights work a little better over on that other show.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Live now on tv here.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Any chance of keeping me posted? HD net is toast so are all the streams


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jimmy Wallhead just knocked out Joey Villasenor in 48 seconds.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome! Love judo Jimmy! Do you think the fights might be on mma-core tomorrow? Thanks for the update btw! What about Winner?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Winner won UD 30/27 across all three judges. Manuwa fight is on now, just coming to the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So far the fights have been good?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

It finished ages ago mate. Jimi Manuwa won aswell.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

If anyone knows where i can see the Manuwa fight it would be appreciated, i heard Rea retired in his chair after the first round?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I have searched for ages this morning and the only link I can find is Winner vs Gonzales and that is really sketchy. I can PM if you like. Results in depth: http://www.thefightlounge.co.uk/bamma-8-results/#more-12315


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://oliver.narcheatan.over-blog....senor-wallhead---fletcher-round-92039406.html


Here you go buddy. There is the full 45min syfy highlights on there. Brutal KO from Judo Jim.

Manuwa looked very average until the end of round 1 when he connected with an insane spinning back fist/ head kick combo!


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Yuusss! Thanks for the link man, repped!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Overall this was a good night of fights.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone reckon Judo Jim will be getting a call from the UFC soon? 7-1 since start of 2009 and only loss to Rick Hawn who is one of the top WWs outside Zuffa.

Trigg and Villasenor should be enough to get him a shot?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't see it to be honest. He said he wants to face the WW champ after Marqudat wins it. His BAMMA deal is likly better then a ZUFFA deal would be and he could make a hell of a lot from the Marquadt fight, if he defeats him however then yeah I think ZUFFA would put an offer on the table.

But as I posted in my BAMMA 9 MM thread a four man WW tournet type thing would be awesome for the belt.

BAMMA 9
*Marquadt* vs Yoshida (WW Title)
*Daley* vs Wallhead (Title eliminator)

BAMMA 10
Daley vs Marquadt

Epic.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

That would be good but both Daley and Wallhead train at Roughhouse, so they may try avoiding each other unless its for the title.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmm good point, I wanna see Breese take a step up next time round, the kid is a beast: Fadoria or Devane would make for good match-ups


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This looks like an interesting turn around.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wallhead is for real, and could give Marquadt a lot of probloems, hope he sticks with BAMMA, beats Marquadt then get the UFC shot. The guy is a beast!


----------

